# Prewar Bicycle Firestone Twinflex Dayton Huffman Mens Frame Tank Fork Rack



## tomsjack (Feb 15, 2020)

Prewar Bicycle Firestone Twinflex Dayton Huffman Mens Frame Tank Fork Rack On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicycle-Firestone-Twinflex-Dayton-Huffman-Mens-Frame-Tank-Fork-Rack/254512843066?


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 15, 2020)

The serial number is 4958FAH and the back of the fork is stamped 89

anyone know what year this is??


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> The serial number is 4958FAH and the back of the fork is stamped 89
> 
> anyone know what year this is??




Aug 1939 and this is a Firestone bike. V/r Shawn


----------

